
Learning Exploitation with Offensive Computer Security 2.0 - krmboya
http://howto.hackallthethings.com/2016/07/learning-exploitation-with-offensive.html
======
pryelluw
Any word on how good this content may be?

------
0xCAFEFARE
The second lecture uses an interesting code snippet. An example written in
java taken from a book written in 1986 used to explain a C vulnerability.
Something seems out of place.

~~~
frederikvs
Haven't seen that lecture yet, but something sure does seem out of place :
java first appeared in 1995. If there's a book from 1986 showing java code,
those pesky time lords have been at it again.

Anyway, I can see some logic behind using an ancient example of a
vulnerability : these things were problems back in '86, and yet now, 2016, we
still haven't figured out how to prevent them. I could also see the logic
behind using another language : many security flaws are language independent.
"I'm using <insert language here>, so I don't need to worry about security!"
\- yes, you do.

------
pvsukale3
I am a computer science undergrad . And stuff like this is very useful. Does
anyone have links to other open courses like this?

